

Ask HN: Where can I find interesting conferences in my area? - leejw00t354

Can anyone recommend a website for finding local conferences?
======
Irene
Try Linkedin Event Search: <http://events.linkedin.com>

Other sites:

<http://conferencehound.com/>

<http://allconferences.com>

Scientific and engineering:

<http://physicsworld.com/cws/events>

<http://www.st.ewi.tudelft.nl/~mathijs/conf/>

<http://www.conferencealerts.com/engineer.htm>

<http://www.medscape.com/medscapetoday/conferences>

------
dmils4
There's a need for a website like this - meetup is the closest thing I've
found, otherwise you just kind of have to be in the know. Find one person
who's well known in the circle you're trying to find conferences for, then
email them or google them to see other places they've spoken. All you really
need is that one insider to find out everything that's worth going to.

But outside of that advice, someone needs to build this!

~~~
leejw00t354
Meetup is great, I've used it to find a few startup grounds in my area but
conferences seem to be a little out of it's scope. Maybe there is a gap in the
market for this kind of website to be developed. It could even be helpful for
smaller conferences trying to get more traction.

------
uike87
If you're in school and wanna attend some IEEE conferences, login to
<http://www.wikicfp.com/cfp/>

ELSE

if you're not sure which conferences but are sure about the topics/area of
your interests, easiest way is to create 'Google Alerts' at
<http://www.google.com/alerts> if you have not used them.

------
dholowiski
What is your area? That would help. In my area, I find many of the most
interesting things are on eventbrite. But it all depends on where you live and
what is popular with the local 'scene' (also what you find interesting).

